# Car Help!



## quebec (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am new to the forum, but just wanted to ask a few questions, as I have already done some research , but I haven't truly found answers for my questions. I'm from Canada btw.

I have a condo in Mexico, have had it for about 5 years, we don't have FM2 or FM3 but go down there at least twice a year. Some time in October, we are going to go down there for more than usual, probably about 2 or so months. Obviously it would make more sense to buy a car down there as 2 months is quite a while. 

After being there for 2 or so months, my son is getting his Canadian Drivers license really soon, and we were wondering if it would be possible to bring it back to Canada for less than a year, but then back to Mexico, IE : we would not be importing the car, just having it in Canada for son to drive, then to bring back to Mexico in less than a year as we'd be going back there, and would be needing a car again.

I know for USA citizens, they are not allowed driving a Mexican plated car into the USA, but I'm not sure for Canadians how this works, if anyone knows that would be extremely helpful. Importing it back to Canada as a last resort would be ok, I heard that if the car is older than 8 years old, due to NAFTA you can import it into Canada, but if anyone else knows more about this that would be extremely helpful, I guess more people are bringing there Canadian cars to Mexico though, and not in the other direction.

As for other info, our place is in Colima, we are Canadian Citizens and don't have FM3 or citizenship, but have a residence in Mexico.

If anyone could help, that would truly be amazing!

Thanks.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Canadian Car in Mexico*



quebec said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum, but just wanted to ask a few questions, as I have already done some research , but I haven't truly found answers for my questions. I'm from Canada btw.
> 
> ...


Hi;

Sorry, I'm not from Canada, but just looking at the pure Economics of this.....it begs the question;
Just go over and get your FM3 or FM2 and don't fret it? Costs about $1250.00 pesos per year and then you take the car In/out of Mexico the car goes with your Visa. Simple, cheap.

Other than that. Why not buy a car in Mexico, an older one to get around cheaply while there for two months. It's way cheaper to fly back and forth to Canada and a whole lot less hassle.

Sorry, but I think you guys have become "car-ized" like us from California, that grew up with every household have 2-4 cars. Doesn't fit into the scheme of things in Mexico. Adapt to the life style in Mexico, don't try and make Mexico adapt to you. Your drive has to be 3000+ miles each way? Why do that, when you could get back and forth in 4-5 hours each way on a plane?

Cuyler


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A Canadian may not drive a foreign plated car in Canada unless they can prove Mexican residence with a residence visa. US citizens can drive Mexican cars in either the USA or Canada, however.
So, your plan does not look like it would be workable.


----------



## trkdrivinfool (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree with the above replies, Getting your fm3 next time would be a huge benefit. Purchasing a car and plating it will be impossible without it. An fm3 card and a recent hydro or water bill, will give a huge advantage for opening Mexican banco accounts and such! ps. I'm not in Thailand!


----------

